# Our regular holiday visitor.



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He/she's been coming pretty late on this year, or through the night, but last night he/she arrived at 9:00 so it was still light for filming. I caught her just as she lifted the first egg, so rushed and got my camera to wait for her to come back for the other one.

You can see the hesitation - "do I go for another egg" or a peanut butter sandwich. The egg won out and he/she came back for the peanut butter sandwich some time through the night.

And yes, he/she was that close to the house!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM1LdCJrEsI


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice.Thank you.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Nice vid of a fascinating critter, used to spend time up at Ardnamurchhan, there was one little bugger used to come around everynight for freebies


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the pine martens of Ardnarmuchan (and there are a lot of them) are well looked after by the locals and the visitors. :lol:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

feorag said:


> I think the pine martens of Ardnarmuchan (and there are a lot of them) are well looked after by the locals and the visitors. :lol:


Definately are, very well fed & excellant fish thieves :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And he wasn't the only opportunist feeder on the bird table! :lol2:

Sorry I couldn't get it clearer - can't get focus when photographing through good quality double glazing.


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------

